# stress and strainالاجهاد والانفعال



## عبد الكريم جليل (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
المرفق التالي يحتوي على ملف في موضوع الاجهاد والانفعال مع امثلة محلولة


----------



## سفير النفط (23 مارس 2012)

thanks for topic


----------



## hima88 (2 أبريل 2012)

merci


----------



## korzaty (13 أبريل 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (9 يونيو 2012)

gooooooooooooooooooood


----------

